

Floating Feasts – Gourmandism on the high seas - ableal
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/11/03/floating-feasts

======
ableal
Or perhaps we should instead feast on

 _Floating Point Routines for the 6502_ , by R. Rankin and S. Wozniak [1976]

[http://www.6502.org/source/floats/wozfp1.txt](http://www.6502.org/source/floats/wozfp1.txt)

(Both ship and chip lifted from Raymond Chen's "link clearance" at
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/) )

